# Cheaply raising substrate level



## Richard Dowling (2 Mar 2013)

Hi All,

I wondered what methods you all use to cheaply raise the level of your substrate. Considering the cost of substrates I would rather not have to buy large amounts in order to create sloping scapes, I wondered what I can lay beneath the substrate to raise it up that way.

I have heard of people using pumice bags? I dont know how popular a choice that is.

Richard


----------



## Gill (3 Mar 2013)

Tights filled with gravel,pebbles, stones.
Also you can build up the levels using lava rocks etc.


----------



## Tim Harrison (3 Mar 2013)

Try the haggis methodology...that is filter media bags filled with inert and cheap silica gravel.


----------



## greenink (5 Dec 2013)

Reading the amano book (which is amazing) he says that ADA powersand is actually largely pumice. Buying pumice directly would be a LOT cheaper!


----------



## nanocube (5 Dec 2013)

Do you know where you can buy large amount of pumice?
Regards
Tom

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dw1305 (6 Dec 2013)

Hi all, 





nanocube said:


> Do you know where you can buy large amount of pumice? Regards


 Bonsai nursery is your best bet, pumice is a lot more expensive in the UK than the USA (we don't have any volcanoes).

<Pumice - 4 ltr Bag [PU-003] - £6.00 : British Bonsai, the UKs Top Online Bonsai Tree Shop>

cheers Darrel


----------



## ian_m (6 Dec 2013)

Careful as pumice floats.


----------



## foxfish (6 Dec 2013)

Hydroponic clay balls would seem an easy option although they also float but only just.
A few pebbles in a bag would keep them down, the benefits are availability, lightweight & cheap.

 Clay Pebbles: Hydroponics | eBay


----------



## Iain Sutherland (6 Dec 2013)

Wouldn't Alfagrog be the easiest and cheap option, plus it doesn't float. 
Powersand without the label? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darren636 (6 Dec 2013)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Wouldn't Alfagrog be the easiest and cheap option, plus it doesn't float.
> Powersand without the label?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Was just gonna say the same


----------

